# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Quốc hoa mười nước Asean

## lehniemtin

*Quốc hoa là loài hoa biểu trưng cho một nước, được mọi người dân yêu thích. Ngoài các loài hoa ra còn có các loài cây, cỏ. Được cho là bắt nguồn từ biểu tượng của nhà vua thời Trung cổ ở châu Âu. Ở mỗi nước qui định về quốc hoa là khác nhau. Hãy cùng Yeudulich chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp quốc hoa của 10 nước Asean.*


*Indonesia – Hoa Nhài, Lan Mặt Trăng, Hoa Xác Thối*

Indonesia có đến ba loài hoa được coi là quốc hoa, gồm melati (hoa nhài - Jasminum sambac), anggrek bulan (lan mặt trăng - Phalaenopsis amabilis) và bunga bangkai (hoa xác thối - Amorphophallus titanum). Trong số đó, hoa nhài là loài hoa quen thuộc ở nhiều nước châu Á, tượng trưng cho sự cao quý và tinh khiết. Hoa lan mặt trăng là một loài hoa phong lan đẹp mọc phổ biến ở Indonesia. Hoa xác thối là loài hoa đặc hữu chỉ có trên đảo Sumatra của Indonesia, nổi tiếng thế giới với kích thước khổng lồ và mùi tương tự như một miếng thịt thối.

_Hoa nhài - Jasminum sambac_

_Lan mặt trăng - Phalaenopsis amabilis_

_Hoa xác thối - Amorphophallus titanum_

*Campuchia – hoa rumdul*

Quốc hoa của Campuchia là hoa rumdul (Mitrella Mesnyi), có màu vàng nhạt, hình dáng tròn trĩnh. Hoa rumdul có một hương thơm đặc biệt quyến rũ trong đêm tối, bởi vậy mà trong nhiều thế kỷ người phụ nữ Campuchia thường được ví von với loài hoa này. Thường được trồng làm cảnh ở nơi công cộng, hoa rumdul có thể được bắt gặp ở mọi nơi trên đất nước Campuchia.

_Hoa rumdul - Mitrella Mesnyi_

*Singapore - Lan "Miss Joaquim"*

Quốc hoa của Singapore là phong lan Miss Joaquim - một loài phong lan lai tạo, được lựa chọn từ hơn 40 loài hoa trong cuộc bầu chọn quốc hoa năm 1981. Xuất hiện trước công chúng từ năm 1899, loài này hoa mang tên của chính người tạo ra nó, một phụ nữ làm vườn mang tên Agnes Joaquim. Với vẻ đẹp sắc sảo, phong lan Miss Joaquim đã chinh phục trái tim những người yêu hoa và được trồng rộng rãi trên đảo quốc Sư tử.

_Lan Miss Joaquim_

*Thái Lan – Hoa Muồng Hoàng Yến*

Quốc hoa của Thái Lan là hoa ratchaphruek (muồng hoàng yến - Cassia fistula), loài hoa màu vàng nở thành chùm rực rỡ. Những người dân Thái coi màu vàng của loài hoa này như là màu sắc của Phật giáo và sự vinh quang. Hoa ratchaphruek cũng tượng trưng cho sự đoàn kết và hòa hợp của người Thái. Loài hoa này thường được trồng dọc theo lề đường phố ở Thái Lan.

_Muồng hoàng yến - Cassia fistula
_
*Philippines – Hoa Nhài Ả Rập*

Quốc hoa của Philippines là hoa sampaguita (nhài Ả Rập - Jasminum sambac). Loài hoa này có màu trắng, các cánh tỏa ra hình ngôi sao với hương thơm ngọt ngào đặc trưng. Xuất hiện trong các truyền thuyết, truyện dân gian và các bài hát của Philippines, hoa sampaguita được coi là biểu tượng của sự tinh khiết, khiêm nhường, giản dị và sức mạnh.

_
Nhài Ả Rập - Jasminum sambac_
*
Malaysia – Hoa Dâm bụt*

Quốc hoa của Malaysia là bunga raya (hoa dâm bụt - Hibiscus rosa-sinensis), loài hoa 5 cánh có màu đỏ tươi. 5 cánh của loài hoa này đại diện cho "Năm nguyên tắc quốc gia" - triết lý quốc gia của Malaysia trong việc tăng cường đoàn kết và hòa giải dân tộc, trong khi màu đỏ tượng trưng cho lòng quả cảm. Loài hoa này được trồng trên khắp đất nước Malaysia.

_Hoa dâm bụt - Hibiscus rosa-sinensis_

*Myanmar - Dáng hương mắt chim*

Quốc hoa của Myanmar là hoa padauk (giáng hương mắt chim - Pterocarpus indicus), loài hoa thơm mọc thành chùm nhỏ màu vàng. Theo quan niệm của người Myanmar, loài hoa này là biểu tượng của tuổi trẻ, tình yêu và sự lãng mạn. Được trồng trên toàn quốc, hoa Padauk đóng một vai trò không thể thiếu trong các nghi lễ truyền thống và tôn giáo ở xứ sở Chùa Vàng.

_Giáng hương mắt chim - Pterocarpus indicus_

*Lào -  Hoa Đại*

Quốc hoa, đồng thời là biểu tượng chính thức của CHDCND Lào là dok champa (hoa đại – Plumeria). Đối với người dân Lào, dok champa đại diện cho sự chân thành và niềm vui trong cuộc sống. Loài hoa này thường được sử dụng để trang trí các nghi lễ hoặc làm thành vòng hoa chào đón khách. Hoa dok champa được trồng phổ biến trên toàn lãnh thổ Lào, đặc biệt là gần khu vực các tu viện.

_Hoa đại – Plumeria_

*Brunei – hoa simpor*

Quốc hoa của Brunei Darussalam là hoa simpor (tên khoa học là Dillenia Suffruticosa), loài hoa có cánh lớn màu vàng tươi. Loài hoa này thường được tìm thấy dọc theo các con sông ở Brunei, đặc biệt là sông Temburong, và cả các khu vực đầm lầy hoặc cát trắng. Hình tượng hoa simpor xuất hiện rộng rãi trong các mẫu mã thủ công truyền thống của Brunei và được đưa lên đồng tiền 1 dollar của quốc gia này.

_Hoa simpor - Dillenia Suffruticosa_

*Việt Nam – Hoa Sen*

Mọc ở nhiều ao hồ, sen hồng (Nelumbo nucifera) có vị trí đặc biệt trong tâm linh và văn hóa của người Việt Nam. Vươn lên từ bùn lầy để đón ánh sáng, hoa sen là tượng trưng cho sự thanh cao, bất khuất của con người trước mọi nghịch cảnh. Hình tượng hoa sen có vai trò rất quan trong trong các công trình kiến trúc, điêu khắc và tác phẩm văn học nghệ thuật trải dài trong nhiều thế kỷ của người Việt.

_Hoa sen hồng - Nelumbo nucifera_

----------


## iphone

Hoa sen là đỉnh nhất rồi, gần bùn mà chẳng hôi tanh mùi bùn  :cuoi1:

----------

